# Moscow from above



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Fantastic! Lovely pictures of Russia. I never could tolerate the old soviet architecture, but now it looks beautiful.


----------



## rusgeren (Feb 1, 2009)

@soloveich 
They can build houses like in China. They are beautiful and solve the problem with the living space. But the living space is not the problem i think. Its the biggest country in the world- They have much places to build houses.


----------



## Bergenser (Mar 25, 2006)

Awesome city.


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

These pictures rock! Great city!!!


----------



## AlukarD359 (May 6, 2008)

Moscow is amazing!


----------



## ambient (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Moscow is huuuuuuge - and green! :eek2:


----------



## Siegessäule (Jan 16, 2009)

My girlfriend is german and russian and has lived in Moscow.
We will probably visit that absolutely huge city in the near future.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Siegessäule said:


> My girlfriend is german and russian and has lived in Moscow.
> We will probably visit that absolutely huge city in the near future.


Don't forget to make a lot of photos and share them with us!


----------



## Helem (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## oktober69105 (Jun 2, 2008)

I've noticed the cars on Triumfalnaya Ploshchad are nicely parked. When I was there in the late 1990s it was so chaotic and everyone parked as they pleased. Maybe they like this better. Thanks for the great pictures!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

some pics are the best pics Ive ever seen!


----------



## evian (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## uA_TAGA (May 23, 2007)

Amazing photos... Green, glaring, crowded and lots of cars  LOL


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing indeed...

More pics please


----------



## A.s.78rus (Jul 16, 2008)

Dear forumers! Don't forget that Moscow is not actually Russia.
It is isolated region of our country with it's own's way of life!
Such as budget, number of populatin and number of all other things much bigger and bigger in comparison with other russian cities.
Saint - Petersburg can only make a little competition to Moscow....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

evian said:


>


Huge traffic!


----------



## A.s.78rus (Jul 16, 2008)

normal traffic.... )
in the morning and in the evening everyday )


----------

